# ARROYO ROBLE, Sedona



## NANA3B (Nov 20, 2006)

I am trying to find out where Unit #1344 is located within the Arroyo Roble Resort.  -Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 20, 2006)

we stayed in unit 1218 across from tennis court and close walk to pool.  Loved the place.  I'm looking for my map but might not be on this laptop and I am in hospital now so I can't seem to find it.  Maybe someone who I sent it to will send it to you.  Here are some pics of Arroyo Roble and Sedona albums  go to:   Hop's Pics:  http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photoshtpp://photos.yahoo.com/hophop4


----------



## anne1125 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hop, thanks for the picture link.  We'll be in Sedona (Arroyo Roble) in March.  Your pictures are great.


----------



## NANA3B (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey, thanks.  This resort does sound great and I would love to see a map of the place.  Best wishes for the holidays, Nana


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 21, 2006)

You will love the place.  I have a map but it is on my PC at Home and I am still in hospital, have laptop here but its not on here.

I would love to go back, there was so much we didn't see.   Be sure to take a ride up to Jerome, little village on top of the mountain and have lunch at Haunted Hambergers be sure to get there by 11 am.


----------



## grest (Nov 21, 2006)

NANA3M said:
			
		

> I am trying to find out where Unit #1344 is located within the Arroyo Roble Resort.  -Happy Thanksgiving!


Am just looking at my Arroyo Roble map.  If you look at the resort's four buildings (minus the units used by the Best Western) and see them in a square facing a courtyard, 1344 is an end unit in the builiding furthest from the clubhouse and tennis courts.  Parking for the unit is directly adjacent.  I've not stayed in that building, but I haven't been in a bad one yet.  
Connie


----------



## marcmuff (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow, Hop - I just looked at our unit number for when we go for Christmas 2007 and it is Unit 1218.  Can't wait to look at your pictures.

We have never been to Sedona before and my daughter and husband and maybe more family will be going.  

Thanks!


----------



## grest (Nov 22, 2006)

marcmuff said:
			
		

> Wow, Hop - I just looked at our unit number for when we go for Christmas 2007 and it is Unit 1218.  Can't wait to look at your pictures.
> 
> We have never been to Sedona before and my daughter and husband and maybe more family will be going.
> 
> Thanks!


You'll all love it!
Connie


----------



## marcmuff (Oct 11, 2007)

Hophop  I went to look at your pictures again but I guess they are no longer available on Yahoo.  Do you have them somewhere else?  It looks like we will get in the same unit you had.

We're really excited about our Christmas week.


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 11, 2007)

marcmuff said:


> Hophop  I went to look at your pictures again but I guess they are no longer available on Yahoo.  Do you have them somewhere else?  It looks like we will get in the same unit you had.
> 
> We're really excited about our Christmas week.







Yup, Yahoo shut down their Photos site.  I have moved the latest pics to Picasa and the rest of the older ones to Shutterfly.

Arroyo Roble and Sedona/Grand Canyon are here:

http://picasaweb.google.com/EHophop8

Best place to park would be next to the tennis court.  And I think it was the second unit up the walkway.  They have luggage carts near the back pool gate which is near the unit.

Did you get a copy of the map??

That was a year ago... long wait!!   We had to do the same but it was worth the wait.  

We want to go back!!!


----------



## maryk (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a copy of the map, but when I went to email it to you, it says you do not want any emails.     

Hop had sent it to me.

If you would like it please let me know and I can forward the email.

YOu will LOVE Arroyo Roble.  Great location, HUGE units, and nice resort.  The units are clean  They are a bit in the 60's as far as decorating, but everything is clean and well worth it.  I highly recommend it.

I am so jealous, as I would love to go back.  We had such a great time.

Just remember Sedona is a ghost town by 8pm at night.  So bring your own entertainment -- games, books, movies  etc.  

Let me know if you want me to email the map.

Maryk


----------



## marcmuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Oooooh, Hop - Thanks so much for the link to the pictures.

Mary - I would love to have the map.  I went into my profile and I can't find anything that says I don't want Emails.  I LOVE Emails.  I am at sbcglobal.net or send  PM here.  I will remember to check if I'm expecting it.

As it turns out, one of my sisters from Minnesota will be there; my daughter and her husband will be there; friends from Clear Lake (Lakeport CA) who usually travel with us are going; and my grandson's mom and her friend are going, and maybe my sister and her son from Orange County will be there for a couple of days, too.  We are staying at Arroyo Roble; two couples at Los Abrigados, and my daughter in a hotel right at the entrance to AR.  I am so excited.  We will definitely plan a home-cooked Christmas dinner.

Thanks, again.


----------



## marcmuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks, Hop, for the map.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 12, 2007)

Could someone tell me where #1563 is located?  Thank you.


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> Could someone tell me where #1563 is located?  Thank you.



It looks like the patio will be facing the pool area.  Send me PM with your email and I will send you a copy of map.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Oct 13, 2007)

hi,just got back from arroyo roble unit 1343, we would have been neighbors.

place is very nice.very clean, the cleanest shower doors i have ever seen. the units are a little dark , but they gave up light to maximize  areas to sit outside and enjoy the views.

the back yard overlooked a fountain, bar-b-ques and swing courtyard.

kithchen is dated and so is the TV. furniture is new. bed was comfortable.

no night life at all.

have fun.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 13, 2007)

HopHop (luv that name) -- sent you private email -- thank you


----------

